# Guess what we look like!!!!



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi girls, was just thinking that i am always trying to imagine what people who we post to look like. I thought we could guess what the people are like.

3 main points- hair colour 
- Eye colour
- general height.

If someone guesses correctly then we have to take them off the list.

I will start with the 2 people i have posted to most ......

Astrid- Hair colour: Red/blonde
Eyes : Blue
Height: Tall

Gill  - Hair: Black
Eyes:Blue
Height: Medium

Will guess the others when they next post xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Irisheyes what a fab idea 

Its funny as we build up a mental picture of people dont we 

OK ......

Astrid  Hair: Red
        Eyes: Green
        Height Tall

Gill  Hair: Brown
      Eyes: Blue
      Height: Average

Irisheyes: Hair: Blonde
              Eyes: Blue
              Height: Tall

How accurate are we? 

love to all
suzie xx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Olive suzie: i guess you are.....

Hair- Brown

Eyes- Brown

Height-Small/Medium. You were quite close with me!!!! But not exactly!!! guess again!!!


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hiya!  This is fab - I know exactly what you mean!

Here's my mental picture:

Astrid:  
Height:  Medium
Eyes:    Brown
Hair:    Dark
& Slim!

Irish Eyes:
Height:  Medium
Eyes:    Green
Hair:    Medium brown


As for me .... nearly, I'm tall with blue/grey eyes and dark hair (although fast turning Grey Arhhhhh!!!)

Love to all
Gill xo


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

irisheyes said:


> Olive suzie: i guess you are.....
> 
> Hair- Brown
> 
> ...


I suppose Hair is slightly unfair question with me  as i have been dying it since i was 13  
Its not your usual colours! Its black and Flame red  
Eyes blue 
Height Average ( 5ft 5) some say im short 

xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Irisheyes,

Are you blue eyed with black hair. Tall?

With love,


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

No , flopsy i am.....

Height:  5' 2.5" (half inch very important), 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Natural blonde, although its getting a bit darker now with age. At least when i go grey it wont be as noticeable!! 

I guess you are....

Height: Medium

Eyes: Brown

Hair : Fair/ Light brown. Am i right


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Irisheyes,

Agree with you that being a natural blonde makes going grey a lot easier. I've got a few grey hairs now and they are silver and quite pretty.

Anyone got any other guesses before I give the game away?

With love from,


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Red hair?


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Irisheyes....
What a great subject....well its interesting what we imagine someone to look like....

Irisheyes...
I thought you would be a redhead, green eyes and tall....so you are a natural blond..

Gill- dark eyes, dark hair and medium built..(with a leather belt attached to your mouth)

Suzie - i iamgine you to have green eyes and dark hair....and small in height...

Topsy - curly beautiful black hair, lovely smile, dark eys and slim...

Astrid.....i wish i was tall - 5ft 3 and a half  (thats important).....brown/blond hair....and a few grey pubic hairs....only joking...(not)

love astridxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Astrid!!

You are a riot!!!!            I'm now pi***ing myself here!!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

oops flopsy....i forgot to write...

i think you have red hair also....!!!

ha ha .........gill


love astridx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi girls

We forgot to mention....

Emcee - Curly brown hair, brown eyes and small....

Flipper - Blond, blue eyes, medium height

Elidith - Dark curly hair, green eyes, tall....

Love Astridxx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi girls,

Time to put you out of your misery. 

I would love to be a redhead but I'm only a blonde. Have hair to my waist. Medium height with dark blue eyes.

Anyone else?


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Flopsy     ONLY a blonde with hair down to your waist !!!!    I wish !!

I'm medium height (5ft 4inches); almost shoulder length fine brown hair with blond highlights to cover the grey; grey/blue eyes; wear specs.  Have very wonky feet with toes which bend at odd angles. Pasty Scottish complexion.  Not exactly selling myself here  

Would love to have thick naturally wavy hair, perfect eyesight and and no specs.  Oh and straight toes


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls

Hey Flopsy you sound gorgeous......long blond hair wow.....
Eilidth - sorry but i could'nt help laughing at your description of wonky feet and pasty complexion....i don't beleive it....
Well i just got a school photo through when i was 6 yrs old from a friend...i looked like my mother without the lines....great compliment for a young child.....   ...even my hubby said boy you were not an attractive child....thanks...
love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Astrid, LMAO at your description, your very full description that is - LOL! Of yourself!

I have curly hair - LOL! But only down below and some of them are going grey too! LOL!  

Your description of Flipper was uncannily like me Astrid - I have mid length blonde hair, blue eyes and 5'5" and medium build (although I could do with losing a few pounds off and getting rid of my jelly belly before my hols)!  

Its all a bit like when you hear a DJ on the radio then you see them - they never look like how they sound if that makes sense?    

Emcee x


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey emce

I am glad i am not the only one with a few grey ones....  ..umm that adds insult to injury ha ha...
Well Emcee i nearly got it right about your description but with Flipper instead....you sound lovely....as your personality...
I have green eyes (well mucky green pond eyes).....brown/blond hair, below the shoulders....5ft 3 and half...and a small build...well in places...hee hee....

love astridxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

OK ladies, some of the posting have really amused me so I’ve set about painting self portrait of me, flipper.

I want you to imagine Jerry Hall:  tall, slender, leggy, sexy with fantastically gorgeous long blond hair.  Well, I’m about as far from that as it is possible to be whilst remaining within the same species.

A vertically challenged hairdressers nightmare, I wear amusingly shaped spectacles (they must be amusing as my colleagues laughed when I bought them) which balance precariously on the end of my statuesque nose and to finish the effect, I have the natural complexion of a corpse and the physique of a Lowry stick person. 

Like some of the others, I’m a brunette going grey both north and south but have decided not to have my hair coloured as I’m told that for the complete effect you must do both ends and, being an accountant, I’m too tight to consider “crotch couture” so all over grey it has to be.    The upside is my dh now needs his reading glasses to keep his dinner in focus so is unlikely to notice the finer points of my physical decline!

What a catch eh?


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Flipper

I am nearly Peeing myself !!!                                 
You do make me laugh....                            

Thanks for the humour....i am going to look at this when i am having a bad day.....

I would love to meet you and your hubby.....because luckily he will not look at the finer details of what is going south or north...

love astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh..... gasp...... splutter! 
Am loving the term 'crotch couture' what a fab saying!
PMSL!!!!!!!    
Emcee xxx


----------

